# Al Raha



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

I have been looking at Al Raha Gardens (online) as this compound seems to have reasonably priced townhouses and villas. Is this area a nice place to live and are the townhouses/villas of a good standard? I would also like to send my children to an IB school that has the PYP program and saw that Al Raha International school does. Is this a good school. I would appreciate any advice you may have as it is difficult to know without physically being there. 

Thank you so much in advance

Liz


----------

